# 09 Giant Bowery info



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I was by my LBS this week and saw the 09' catalog. Not sure if it was a 'confidential' cagtalog or not, but notice I think 3 Bowery models. One had bull horn style bars, I think without brakes, another with drops and with brakes. They appeared to be retro themed, maybe replica type bikes. I thought that I could go back and find information on the bikes, but I have not found anything online. Anybody have any info on the new lineup? If not, I'll go back to the shop and check them out.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bowery 84*

I saw the same catalog Friday and was quite smitten by the Bowery 84. IIRC it was $1k with Sugino crank but I don't remember the rest of the components - Looks like a Brooks Swallow saddle but don't recall it being spec'd.

I liked it very, very much and found it on a Russian website - 



















Bowery 72










http://www.bike4u.ru/index.php?go=Foto&in=cat&id=85


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

there's a posting on bf site that lists specs


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, I knew you all would come through. What is the bf site?


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

www.bike4u.ru

Translation from Babelfish: 
www.Bike4u.ru - Internet site about the bicycles and the cycling....At present site became one of the most popular bicycle sites of [runeta]. We try to envelop entire [velotematiku], with the large incline to [krosskantri] ([KHS]), Marathon, highway and [velotrek].

I didn't see where the Bowery was spec'd though - any links?
IIRC, 2 models were priced in the $6-700 range & the Bowery 72 & 84 was at $1000 - The LBS employee was looking into ordering one so I presume that they may soon be available in the states.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

black cross said:


> Thanks, I knew you all would come through. What is the bf site?



bikeforums
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=453102


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Many Thanks!!!
I realize now bf=bikeforums ... duh! I frankly haven't spent any time there but it seems like a cool, informative place.


----------

